# advice Zita West /Create Wimb. 43 - low Amh - ivf OE first time.



## Tamster14 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’m hoping for advice on fertility clinics in London or South East (Kent area) that specialise in fertility for the over 40s. I’m 43, my partner is 42 - we had two natural pregnancies last year that resulted in miscarriage and have been trying naturally for the past 12 months. I had never been pregnant or tried before this.  My partner has now been told he has a low sperm count/mobility/ morphology due to medication he has started to take. I also have low amh (1.3) and afc of around 6-7 so I think there are fewer options available and ivf light may be our only option. 

We went to an open evening at Create in Wimbeldon and signed up for a scan and consultation this week (which have now cancelled as I felt it was too pressured ) - i did feel it was a rather pushy sales pitch and stressed me out. 

We have also been recommended Zita West as a clinic. But it’s expensive, we’ve been quoted around 7,500 - but that was over the phone and not based on a meeting. We now have an appt with them but it’s not until the 17th Dec. Zita west so they will track you and then decide which type of ivf you need - whereas it looks like Create will just do low levels. 

So, my questions are
- Has anyone used either Zita West or Create Wimbeldon at a similar age with OE and what was your experience?
- Do you think the extra cost at Zita West is for holistic advice / pastoral care and if it’s worth it?
- Create offer a 3 round freezing policy of mild ivf, which they say they can do back to back - I’ve guesstimated this at around £15k as we also need icsi. Zita West one round would be £7.5k (from my calculations it’s not that far off from create - about £1k more). They are looking to offer 3 cycle packages discount but don’t provide this yet. 
- Would you say it’s better to do a 3 cycle package and bank all eggs and then do a transfer or give it one / two fresh go with Zita West. 
- We originally had a maximum budget of 10-15k uppermost is this realistic at all?
- is there anywhere else people would recommend for our situation?
Sorry this is convoluted, head a bit of a mess right now trying to work it out under time pressure. I’m 44 in May so we only have a tiny window!

Any advice from people would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance. 

Tam


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2019)

I did 1 round at create at 43 and 3 banking at 44 to 44.6 but didn’t have success but had a lot of failed rounds behind me aswell so don’t be think it was anything to do with them. The fact you can get pregnant is a good sign so now my advice would be get the tests done see what your Amh,lh and fsh is like aswell as follicle count these things are so important and are a predictor of success. If they look ok go with create, I used St. Paul’s. To give yourself max chance if you have the money do the banking rounds but remember u may have to cancel some cycles if nothing growing as month to month can be very different, so costs could add up. I think it is better to start on low doses and cheaper but they will tell if u should do normal ivf or natural modified and if u don’t respond to low doses I.e. 150-225 you can always up the dose. Also remember the drugs per cycle are extra and can be anything between 500-1200 depending on amount needed and time stimming.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

I am at Create Bristol, single, I am just 43 , 2nd go at modified natural  - they have said this will be my last and i will have to look at donor eggs after this if i want to continue  - tough decisions  - yes the price sounds similar though obvs I am using donor sperm too,  xxx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

I have found Create Bristol very professional - the general situation seems to be post 40 ish  using OE has extrememly low success rates  - previous cycle things seemed ok but there was no egg when they did the op - and they have said this would be the last cycle they would treat me for with my OE.  In terms of  ET with a 3 cycle treatment they are flexible as to when you chose to have that but i have not experienced that stage sadly. good luck


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

You have to keep one thing in your mind. Being over 35, you might produce embryos that are chromosomally abnormal and perhaps that was the reason why you had miscarriages. Of course, there are other things you should investigate like nk cells, tsh, clotting disorders as well as general uterine condition and environment. I’m against trial-error approach because to spare yourself from heartache and waste of health, time and money. The problem in the Uk is that they don’t test embryos for genetic disorders unless there is a family history of certain conditions. If I were you, I would look into a clinic abroad that does that. Most of the time, the total expenses would be less than what costs in the private Uk clinics.


----------



## Morganite76 (Dec 15, 2019)

@snowdropwood
Any luck with Bristol Create? I'm about to start my last cycle with OE. Had a failed IFV cycle in Dec/Jan in another clinic in Bristol; disappointed with the service there. We decided to go for this last one. I am almost 44, low AMH and high FSH. But on my previous cycle, managed to grow 8 follicules...


----------

